# Farbsystem bei Farbsensoren



## Stoffwechsel (6 Januar 2012)

Guten Tag.

für eine neue QS-Maßnahme in der Produktion will ich einen Farbsensor zur Prüfung von Farbveränderungen an Kunststoffspritzteilen einsetzen. Bei der Recherche nach geeigneten Sensoren ist mir aufgefallen, dass einige Hersteller mit „empfindungsgemäßen“ Farbsystemen werben. So wie ich das verstanden habe, soll z.B. gerade das am weitesten verbreitete RGB-Farbsysteme nicht geeignet sein, Farben nach „menschlichem Empfinden“ zu erkennen. Das kann ich aber nicht richtig glauben. Ich hatte immer angenommen, dass unser Auge auch nach dem RGB-Prinzip funktioniert. Also muss doch ein Farbsensor mit RGB-System genau richtig funktionieren? Oder etwa nicht? Weiß evtl. jemand, was hinter den „empfindungsgemäßen“ Farbsystemen steckt? Ist das nur Werbung oder gibt es wirklich einen technischen Vorteil?

Für ein paar Hinweise wäre ich Euch dankbar.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2012)

Meine Erfahrung mit solchen Systemen:
Egal was im Prospekt steht, es hilft nur testen.
Das Problem ist, dass Farbnuancen von Auge sehr gut unterschieden werden können.
Erkennungssyteme tun sich damit sehr schwer damit. Vorallem bei "schleichenden" Vorgängen.
Wie gesagt vor Ort testen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rheumakay (6 Januar 2012)

..das sehe ich auch so
am besten kontakt mit dem entsprechenden außendienstler aufnehmen
und ein testgerät ordern, das ist sehr wahrscheinlich für 3Wochen oder so kostenfrei


----------



## Drucky89 (9 Januar 2012)

Stoffwechsel schrieb:


> Weiß evtl. jemand, was hinter den „empfindungsgemäßen“ Farbsystemen steckt? Ist das nur Werbung oder gibt es wirklich einen technischen Vorteil?


Auch wenn immer Werbung im Spiel ist - eine "empfindungsgemäße" Farbverarbeitung hat auf jeden Fall einen technischen Nutzen. Um dies zu verstehen, muss man sich aber etwas näher mit der Farbmetrik und insbesondere mit der höheren Farbmetrik befassen. Der RGB-Ansatz beim menschlichen Auge ist zwar nicht falsch, beschreibt aber im Grunde nur den "sensorischen Teil" der Farbwahrnehmung. Die Farbempfindung wird im Gehirn ausgelöst. Und diese ist - vereinfacht gesagt - nicht linear. Durch eine Farbraumtransformation der RGB-Signale (in der Farbmetrik: XYZ) in empfindungsgemäße Farbkoordinaten wird die Farbwahrnehmung des Menschen näherungsweise nachempfunden. Hierzu hat die internationale Beleuchtungskommission (CIE) verschiedene Vorschläge gemacht. Bekannt sind bspw. die Transformationen nach CIE 1976 (siehe auch http://cie.co.at/index.php?i_ca_id=485).
Hersteller von Farbsensoren verwenden für die empfindungsgemäße Eigenschaft übrigens häufig synonyme Begriffe wie „gleichabständig“, „empfindungsgerecht“, „wahrnehmungsgerecht“, „perzeptiv“ oder „natürlich“ bzw. deren englische Entsprechungen (vgl. z.B. http://www.astech.de/german/cromlaview_cr200_d.html).


----------



## Stoffwechsel (9 Januar 2012)

@Drucky89
Danke für die Ausführungen. Ich werde mir das ansehen. Das Thema scheint ja doch etwas komplexer zu sein.

@Blockmove, @rheumakay
Ein Test wäre eine gute Idee. Habt Ihr positive Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Lieferanten?


----------



## rheumakay (9 Januar 2012)

Di-soric
&
Keyence


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Januar 2012)

Keyence als möglichen Lieferanden kann ich bestätigen (Di-Soric, Sick nicht unbedingt). Allerdings sollten auch da die Farbunterschiede schon deutlich erkennbar sein und/oder der Sache durch entsprechende Beleuchtung (Farbe derselben) noch zusätzlich auf die Sprünge geholfen werden ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Drucky89 (9 Januar 2012)

Bei Keyence und Sick bleibt zu bedenken: Deren Farbsensoren arbeiten NICHT "perzeptiv". Insbesondere die Geräte von Keyence arbeiten mit RGB-Beleuchtung. Die spektrale Intensitätsverteilung von RGB-LEDs zur Beleuchtung entspricht nicht den Normspektralvertkurven, die Voraussetzung für die Transformation nach CIE 1976 sind. Die Sensoren von Sick machen keine Transformation.
di-soric hat entsprechende perzeptive Sensoren (Hinweis: ASTECH ist der Originalhersteller der di-soric Farbsensoren).


----------



## Drucky89 (9 Januar 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Lieferanden



Lieferanten


----------



## Stoffwechsel (9 Januar 2012)

Danke euch allen für die Tipps!
Vertriebler von di-soric sind bei uns öfter im Hause. Werde dort mal anfragen. Obwohl der Hinweis auf ASTECH als Originalhersteller noch nützlich sein könnnte (Preisgestaltung ).


----------



## Stoffwechsel (10 Januar 2012)

Hat jemand evtl. passende Literaturempfehlungen zum Thema Farbmetrik?


----------



## rheumakay (10 Januar 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbmetrik
-> Literatur


----------



## Stoffwechsel (10 Januar 2012)

@rheumakay
Danke. Den Beitrag im WIKIPEDIA hatte ich schon gesichtet. Die Darstellungen sind eher knapp und zum Farbempfinden sagt der Beitrag nicht viel. Die angegebene Literatur (alles Bücher) ist für mich aucht nicht einfach beschaffbar.
Ich suche eher ein paar interessante (und leicht verständliche) Ausführungen im Internet.


----------



## Drucky89 (10 Januar 2012)

Google -> "perzeptive farbverarbeitung" oder "höhere farbmetrik". Du erhälst einschlägige Seiten zur Thematik.


----------



## cmm1808 (11 Januar 2012)

Hallo Soffwechsel,

was soll eigentlich erkannt werden?
- Unterschiedliche Farben gegeneinander (Rot, Grün...)?
- Farbveränderungen innerhalb einer Charge; Farbort?

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mann innerhalb einer laufenden Charge (Produkt A) relativ gut Farbveränderungen mit RGB  basierten Systemen erkennen kann. Wird dann aber z.B. zwei Wochen später Produkt A wieder produziert, kann es zu einer sehr hohen Ausschußquote kommen, obwohl doch alle zu prüfenden Teile gleich aussehen.

Und das ist genau das Problem. Der Batch für Produkt A ist nicht genau gleich wie zwei Wochen zuvor (z.B. leichte Helligkeitsunterschiede oder Gelb weist eine leichte Verschiebung nach Grün auf, ...)
Für den Betrachter aber sind diese Unterschiede mit dem bloßen Auge nicht erkennbar.

Das führt dann dazu, dass bei jedem Chargenwechsel die Parameter des Erkennungssystems nachgestellt werden müssen. Es gibt somit keinen festen Standard.

Ein Tip noch: lass Dir auf jeden Fall von Eurer QS Grenzmuster anfertigen, mit denen Du das Erkennungssystem einstellst.

Mein Fazit ist, und dies wird so bei uns umgesetzt, Farbveränderungen innerhalb einer Charge wollen wir nur anhand von Grenzmustern erkennen, die auch dem menschlichen Auge auffallen.

Damit wäre ich schon beim nächsten Thema:
Wann erkennt der Mensch eine Farbabweichung.
Um dies festzulegen reicht das RGB Modell nicht aus.
Hier wird vor allem das sogenannte LAB-Modell (Farbort) herangezugen, siehe Anhang.
Dieses kommt der menschlichen Empfindung sehr nah.
Das Modell berechnet einen Farbabstand mit Hilfe der Bestimmung des Farbortes innehalb des Modells.
Der Abstand wird als Delta E bezeichnet.
Ab einem Delta E von 3 wird eine Abweichung vom Menschen sicher erkannt.
Als Beispiel habe ich ein Bild angehangen, welches veranschaulicht, wie subjektiv die Empfindung einer Farbabweichung ist.

Das LAB-Farbmodell wird meines Wissens nicht durch Farbsensoren unterstützt, sondern nur durch Kameras mit entsprechender Hintergrundsoftware.


Anhang anzeigen 16351
Anhang anzeigen 16352
Anhang anzeigen 16353


----------



## Drucky89 (11 Januar 2012)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mann innerhalb einer laufenden Charge (Produkt A) relativ gut Farbveränderungen mit RGB  basierten Systemen erkennen kann. Wird dann aber z.B. zwei Wochen später Produkt A wieder produziert, kann es zu einer sehr hohen Ausschußquote kommen, obwohl doch alle zu prüfenden Teile gleich aussehen.
> 
> Und das ist genau das Problem. Der Batch für Produkt A ist nicht genau gleich wie zwei Wochen zuvor (z.B. leichte Helligkeitsunterschiede oder Gelb weist eine leichte Verschiebung nach Grün auf, ...)
> Für den Betrachter aber sind diese Unterschiede mit dem bloßen Auge nicht erkennbar.
> ...



Der Grund hierfür ist eher die Drift des Farbsensors und nicht die Änderung der Charge. Sonst wäre etwas zu sehen! Farbsensoren ohne Kompensation driften stark, sodass die Farben scheinbar "weglaufen".




cmm1808 schrieb:


> Ein Tip noch: lass Dir auf jeden Fall von Eurer QS Grenzmuster anfertigen, mit denen Du das Erkennungssystem einstellst.



Das ist eine gute Idee. Damit ist auch die Parametrierung der Toleranzen im Sensor gut möglich und man hat eine "absolute" Referenz, auf die man zurückgreifen kann.



cmm1808 schrieb:


> Wann erkennt der Mensch eine Farbabweichung.
> Um dies festzulegen reicht das RGB Modell nicht aus.
> Hier wird vor allem das sogenannte LAB-Modell (Farbort) herangezugen, siehe Anhang.
> Dieses kommt der menschlichen Empfindung sehr nah.
> ...



Das LAB-Modell ist das am häufigsten verwendete "perzeptive" Farbraumsystem. Es gibt auch noch das LUV System oder das LAB99 System. Weiterhin werden Farbabstände auch noch durch gewichtete geometrische Summen berechnet (z.B. CMC Formel).
Statistisch sehen die meisten Menschen bereits Farbunterschiede ab DE=2!




cmm1808 schrieb:


> Als Beispiel habe ich ein Bild angehangen, welches veranschaulicht, wie subjektiv die Empfindung einer Farbabweichung ist.



Anhang fehlt.





cmm1808 schrieb:


> Das LAB-Farbmodell wird meines Wissens nicht durch Farbsensoren unterstützt, sondern nur durch Kameras mit entsprechender Hintergrundsoftware.


 
Das stimmt nicht! Siehe z.B. die Farbsensoren von ASTECH (http://www.astech.de/german/cromlaview_d.html)
Normale Farbkameras haben i.d.R. keine Filter nach Normspektralwertfunktionen. Daher ist die LAB-Transformation bei Kameras nicht sehr genau!


----------



## cmm1808 (11 Januar 2012)

> Der Grund hierfür ist eher die Drift des Farbsensors und nicht die Änderung der Charge. Sonst wäre etwas zu sehen! Farbsensoren ohne Kompensation driften stark, sodass die Farben scheinbar "weglaufen".



Das kann sein, ist aber nicht meine Erfahrung.
Unsere Situation sieht so aus:
Es gibt mehrere Produkte, die einer Farbkontrolle unterliegen.
Es handelt sich um Kunststoffprodukte eines Zulieferers.
Der Farbsensor erhällt seine Parameter automatisch bei Produktwechsel.
Anhand der Chargenkennzeichnungen des Zulieferers können wir feststellen, dass bei einem Chargenwechsel oft die Farbüberwachung anspricht.
Meistens die Änderungen sind nicht groß, aber bei genauerer Betrachtung, mit Gegenüberstellung eines Referenzmusters, sichtbar.
Da aber die gesamte "schlechte Charge" gleich aussieht, wird es für die Bediener und Instandhalter schwer, dies zu erkennen. 
Wenn wir z.B. über mehrere Tage die gleiche Charge produzieren, gibt so gut wie keine Probleme.

Daher arbeiten wir nur noch mit Grenzmuster (QS) zur Gegenüberstellung oder zum Einstellen der Kontrollsysteme.
Aber man muß sich immer im Klaren sein, sind die Grenzen zu eng, gibt es Ausschuß.





> Das LAB-Modell ist das am häufigsten verwendete "perzeptive" Farbraumsystem. Es gibt auch noch das LUV System oder das LAB99 System. Weiterhin werden Farbabstände auch noch durch gewichtete geometrische Summen berechnet (z.B. CMC Formel).
> Statistisch sehen die meisten Menschen bereits Farbunterschiede ab DE=2!



Richtig, dazu gibt es auch Studien, z.B. TU Illmenau
Deren Fazit:
Delta E>1,9 wird gerade noch erkannt
Delta E>3,0 wird sicher erkannt
Delta E>8,0 wird als störend empfunden

Generell ist es aber schwer, einen subjektiven Einduck technisch zu interpretieren.
Daher gibt es ja so viele Farbmodelle.
Bei aller Technik, selbst in einer Druckerei verlässt man sich nicht nur auf automatische Kontrollsysteme, welche inline arbeiten. Es entscheidet letztendlich der Mensch.



> Anhang fehlt.



Ich versuche es nocheinmal.










> Das stimmt nicht! Siehe z.B. die Farbsensoren von ASTECH
> (http://www.astech.de/german/cromlaview_d.html)
> Normale Farbkameras haben i.d.R. keine Filter nach Normspektralwertfunktionen. Daher ist die LAB-Transformation bei Kameras nicht sehr genau!



O.K. kannte ich noch nicht, da wir meist mit kamerabasierten Systemen Arbeiten.


----------



## Drucky89 (11 Januar 2012)

@cmm1808
Das mit den Sehschwellen für DE-Angaben darf man nicht so eng sehen. Auch weil diese Grenzwerte stark von der Farbraumposition abhängen. Das Auge ist z.B. um den Weißpunkt deutlich empfindlicher als im Grünbereich. Und das gleicht auch der LAB Raum nicht ganz aus.
Wie gesagt: Die Beste Lösung ist das Ableiten von zulässigen Toleranzwerten aus festgelegten Grenzmustern. Dazu erfasst man die LAB-Farbwerte der Grenzmuster und berechnet daraus zunächst das Farbzentrum (Mittelwert aus den L*-Werten, den a*-Werten und den b*-Werten). Anschließend wählt man den Toleranzwert entsprechend des Radius vom Farbzentrum zum Grenzmusterfarbwert mit dem größten Abstand (DE-Wert) zum Farbzentrum.


----------



## cmm1808 (11 Januar 2012)

Ich denke unserer gemeinsamer Tip an Stoffwechsel:

Absolutes MUSS sind allgemein anerkannte Grenzmuster.

Ansonsten gibt es einen "Blöden" der immer und immer wieder zum Enstellen des Farbsensors gerufen wird.

Und ehrlich gesagt, die Diskussionen wie :"Beim letzten mal gings doch noch,sch...System!" kann man sich so sparen.


----------



## Drucky89 (11 Januar 2012)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es einen "Blöden" der immer und immer wieder zum Enstellen des Farbsensors gerufen wird.



Dennoch, trotz vorhandener Grenzmuster darf der Sensor nicht driften. Sonst muss doch ein "Blöder" ständig zum Nachstellen des Sensors kommen.
Es gibt meines Wissens nur wenige Farbsensorhersteller, die driftkompensierte Sensoren anbieten. Ein Beispiel sind die oben schon erwähnten ASTECH Sensoren. Diese haben eine interne Referenz, gegen die ein ständiger Abgleich des Systems vorgenommen wird.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Stoffwechsel (12 Januar 2012)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> was soll eigentlich erkannt werden?
> - Unterschiedliche Farben gegeneinander (Rot, Grün...)?
> - Farbveränderungen innerhalb einer Charge; Farbort?



Hallo.
Also bei uns geht es um die Einhaltung der Farbe der Teile. Die verschiedenen Produkte haben vorgegebene Farben. Dafür stehen Sollmuster bereit. Die Idee mit den Grenzmustern zur Toleranzparametrierung finde ich aber sehr gut. Dafür müsste ich jetzt zusätzlich zu den Sollmustern noch Teile mit akzeptierten Farbabweichungen sammeln und als Referenzen (im Safe) sichern. Ich habe mich schon etwas mit den Farbsensoren von di-soric (bzw. ASTECH) befasst. Mit der Parametriersoftware ist es möglich, die Toleranzgrenzen anhand von eingelernten Grenzmustern automatisch zu berechnen. Es sollte also einfach gehen.
Ich habe mich auch über Farbkameras informiert. So wie es aussieht, kommen diese bei uns aber eher nicht in Frage, da erstens zu langsam, zweitens zu ungenau und drittens zu teuer. Aber der Hinweis war dennoch interessant und hat meinen Horizont wieder einmal etwas erweitert.

Danke an cmm1880 und Drucky89 für die fundierten Tipps!


----------



## Drucky89 (12 Januar 2012)

Stoffwechsel schrieb:


> Dafür müsste ich jetzt zusätzlich zu den Sollmustern noch Teile mit akzeptierten Farbabweichungen sammeln und als Referenzen (im Safe) sichern.



Nur als Hinweis: Die Farbe von Kunststoffteilen ist nicht dauerhaft stabil. Temperaturschwankungen und vor allem Lichteinflüsse (UV-Anteile) verändern die Farbe von Kunststoffen. Echte Farbreferenzen basieren daher auf Keramikwerkstoffen und sind sehr teuer. Die nützen aber nicht viel, wenn es - wie in Deinem Fall - um individuelle Farbgrenzen geht, für die gar keine Kacheln existieren. Für eine einfache Weißkalibration kann man auch sogenannte Spektralon-Targets einsetzen. Spektralon ist ein Kunststoff auf PTFE-Basis und besitzt hervorragende Reflexionseigenschaften über einen großen Wellenlängenbereich.
Ein Safe als Lagerort für Deine Grenzmuster ist schon wegen des Lichtproblems eine gute Idee. Am besten wäre sogar ein temperierter Safe (z.B. konstante 10°C).

Beste Grüße


----------



## Stoffwechsel (12 Januar 2012)

Hallo Drucky89.
 Das mit dem Safe war eigentlich ein Scherz! Aber Du hast recht. Was nützen Referenzmuster, die sich selbst verändern? Also sollte man sie sorgsam behandeln, damit sie lange ihre Gültigkeit behalten. Aber hier hat das System eben seine praktischen Grenzen. Einen temperierten Safe wird es wohl nicht bei uns geben. Ich denke aber, dass wir mit der generellen Einführung der Farbüberwachung nicht schlechter werden als vorher, wo es nur sporadische Kontrollen durch (nicht immer zuverlässige) Personen gab. Es soll ein erster Schritt sein. Es kann ja in Zukunft noch mehr draus werden. 

Auf jeden Fall nochmals Danke für die vielen wertvollen Tipps.


----------



## Drucky89 (13 Januar 2012)

Stoffwechsel schrieb:


> Es kann ja in Zukunft noch mehr draus werden.


Na dann: Viel Erfolg!


----------



## cmm1808 (13 Januar 2012)

Hallo Stoffwechsel,

wenn ihr den Sensor einbaut, achtet dann auch auf die äußeren Einflüsse (Lichtverhältnisse die sich ändern können).

Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung: es gab eine ähnliche Anwendung. Das System (Kamerabasiert, kein Sensor) wurde installiert (Herbst) und lief gut.
Dann kam es (Sommer) oft zu zeitlich begrenzten erhöhtem Ausschuß.
Und dies immer ungefähr zur gleichen Uhrzeit.

Damals hatten wird das Glück, einen schönen Sommer zu haben.
Immer um ca. 12:00 Uhr stand die Sonne ungünstig hoch und schien durch eine Fensterfront so ungünstig auf die zu prüfenden Teile, daß diese eben sehr hell wurden.
Um 12:15 war der Spuk dann wieder vorbei.

Das mit den Referenzmustern ist prinzipiell richtig.
Wir lagern diese aber ganz normal in einem Schrank in einem ganz normalen Büro.
Es kommt sicherlich auf die Materialbeschaffenheit an.
Ich denke aber, es ist sehr Aufwendig für ein paar Muster einen extra Lagerort zu schaffen.

Von Zeit zu Zeit muß man eben neue Muster anfertigen.


----------



## Drucky89 (13 Januar 2012)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> wenn ihr den Sensor einbaut, achtet dann auch auf die äußeren Einflüsse (Lichtverhältnisse die sich ändern können).
> 
> Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung: es gab eine ähnliche Anwendung. Das System (Kamerabasiert, kein Sensor) wurde installiert (Herbst) und lief gut.
> Dann kam es (Sommer) oft zu zeitlich begrenzten erhöhtem Ausschuß.
> Und dies immer ungefähr zur gleichen Uhrzeit.



Das Stichwort hierzu heißt Fremdlichtunterdrückung. Das ist für kamerabasierte Systeme naturgemäß schwierig, da eine Sendelichtmodulation aufgrund der geringen Systemgeschwindigkeit nicht möglich ist.
Fremdlichunterdrückung ist eher eine der Stärken von Farbsensoren, da diese im kHz-Bereich Abtasten und mit moduliertem Sendelicht arbeiten können. Dadurch wird bei einigen Typen eine sehr hohe Fremdlichtunabhängigkeit erreicht. Man muss daher auch bei Farbsensoren auf diese Eigenschaft achten, da nicht alle gleichermaßen Fremdlichtunempfindlich sind. Die bereits mehrfach genannten Typen von di-soric/ASTECH (und auch andere) beherrschen die Fremdlichtkompensation.


----------



## Stoffwechsel (13 Januar 2012)

@cmm1808. Das mit dem Ungebungslicht war mir schon bewusst. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
@Drucky89. Ich habe mir das schon bei den genannten Farbsensoren angeschaut und bin überzeugt, dass ich hier keine Schwierigkeiten zu erwarten haben. Auch weil eine gewisse Lichtabschattung im Bereich der Messstelle gewährleiste wird. Ich werde auch einen lichtleiterbasierten Farbsensor nehmen, bei dem nicht so schnell Fremdlicht in die Tastkopföffnung gelangen kann.
Bei Zeiten werde ich hier über meine praktischen Erfahrungen berichten.

Danke nochmals!


----------



## Stoffwechsel (20 Januar 2012)

Hi Leute. Ich habe noch einen etwas ausführlicheren Fachbeitrag in der Zeitschrift "Photonik" zum Thema "korrekte Farberkennung" gefunden. Für alle, die es interessiert, hier der Link: http://www.photonik.de/index.php?id=11&artid=805&np=5


----------



## Drucky89 (20 Januar 2012)

Stoffwechsel schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen etwas ausführlicheren Fachbeitrag in der Zeitschrift "Photonik" zum Thema "korrekte Farberkennung" gefunden.


Ja, aber nur mit Registrierung zugänglich! :sad:
Wer dazu keine Lust hat, der findet den Beitrag auch frei zugänglich hier : http://www.astech.de/download/archive/publication/photonik_2010_05_038.pdf


----------



## Stoffwechsel (1 Februar 2012)

Hallo, wie versprochen hier ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht.
Ich habe inzwischen einige Tests mit einem Farbsensor von ASTECH (Typ CR210 mit Reflexlichtleiter und Vorsatzoptik) machen können, der uns kostenfrei für 3 Wochen als Leihgabe zur Verfügung steht. Ich musste mich zunächst einmal mit der Bedienung des Gerätes vertraut machen. Die Einrichtung ist aber nicht kompliziert. Bisher bin ich mit den Resultaten der Farbüberwachung auch sehr zufrieden. Dabei geht es um zu erkennnende Farbtoleranzen im Bereich DE<2. Mithilfe der gesammelten Grenzmuster habe ich die Toleranzeinstellungen in der Parametriersoftware einfach vornehmen können.  Der Sensor arbeitet bislang zuverlässig, ohne dass nachjustiert bzw. nachkalibriert werden musste. Auch schwankende Raumtemperaturen und Lichverhältnisse blieben ohne erkennbaren Einfuss auf die Erkennungsqualität. Ich denke, wir werden uns daher für das Gerät (oder das baugleiche von di-soric) entscheiden.

Beste Grüße


----------

